# Fishing Report/Video From Friday.



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Well I have had many requests from people to do videos. Has been a great week for fishing and on our last day I finally decided to do a video. Turns out it was a good choice. Whether you like me or not this was an enjoyable day on the ice and hopefully this can get us through the lulls of summer. Hoping to get a good amount of views with this video since the one guy posted one and it was a complete cluster, he is looking at 300,000!!!!   Like I posted on the 3-14 thread, had a great season with many 30+ inch fish and many of those were released. CONSTRUCTIVE criticism is fine, please no fish complaints or opinions about what fish to keep. Get your jigs ready. 




P.S. attached some memorable photos from the season. Most big girls released.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

That was awesome! Good Job!


----------



## pole setter (Feb 14, 2014)

That was an awesome video thanks for sharing it! Those are some real hogs in the photos!!! How big were they?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool video and nice fish. Good job


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool video thanks


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

That was awesome.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

You go jonny!!!!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Running a clinic! My 7 year old and I enjoyed this a lot while he was eating cereal to catch the bus. I can't wait till next year.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments guys. Most of those fish ranged from 29-31 inches and 10-13lbs... guessing. I don't weigh my fish and most of those fish pictured were released as soon as the picture was taken. Some real nice fish have come through the holes last few days not only fat but THICK!


----------



## Eyeripper69 (Jan 12, 2015)

Keep em coming..... Great way to start my day..


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Fish Jonny !!!


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

Totally impressive! That's phenomenal that you were able to get that many on film in a single outing too!great job!! And piggies too.


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

Great video... love the days when it's too easy. Makes the crappy days a little easier to take. Completely agree with releasing the 20 inch females. Tight lines


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Those are some pigs! Great video! &#128512;


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice work !!!!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Great video Johnny thanks for sharing.


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice video Johnny.
SEE people ! See how good the fish can be when you're not sitting in each other's lap !
This was the first year I saw the whole flotilla south of a line between Catawba and G can. That's been my hide-away for 10 years ! It sure turned the other places on. You can catch walleyes just about anywhere out there if you just get away from people.


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

awsome man . you call it quits now? im sure todat did a number on the ice out there. yesterday was it for me. love the video


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

CleoSpooner said:


> Nice video Johnny.
> SEE people ! See how good the fish can be when you're not sitting in each other's lap !
> This was the first year I saw the whole flotilla south of a line between Catawba and G can. That's been my hide-away for 10 years ! It sure turned the other places on. You can catch walleyes just about anywhere out there if you just get away from people.


Very well put there Cleo!!!


----------



## Afishhawk (Mar 19, 2014)

Great Video !! Very well done ! Motivating and educational for us guys that are not so close. I'm gonna save this and watch it next year while rigging gear up.
Kind of as a motivational seminar to get pumped up. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Great vid man. This year was awesome. Wish I had a camera rolling on some of the good days


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Very well done Jonny. Nice video! Gonna have to get a couple of those Zink custom pimples


----------



## 2382581usmc (Sep 27, 2012)

very nice video you have some good times stored in your memory for this year thanks for sharing:T cant wait till ice is out


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Afishhawk said:


> Great Video !! Very well done ! Motivating and educational for us guys that are not so close. I'm gonna save this and watch it next year while rigging gear up.
> Kind of as a motivational seminar to get pump up. Thanks for posting.


Agreed wholeheartedly, Thanks for taking the time , John, to post this. Like fish hawk stated, this video will help tremendously on technique, and confidence that you can find your own fish and not head out to the Pack.If I had seen this video at the beginning of the season, my catch rate would have been where it was at the end.My mistake ( for others to learn from ) was when I seen fish , I would stop and finesse the fish , trying to get bit . Like you have shown, keep your presentation moving, Duh . Thanks for the info all very well taken.And for all the guys who posted "I'm marking fish, but not catching" this video is your answer.!!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

very nice! Thanks for posting some really great info.!


----------



## johnkfisherman (Oct 6, 2008)

very nice video...great way to start my day!


----------



## Menker0330 (Jan 14, 2013)

Great Video, thanks for takin the time to make it and post it. Did the camera man get in on the action?


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, your best video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Again, thanks for the nice comments guys. It turned out pretty good. Did a radio show with Dan Armitage here: http://podbay.fm/show/560244777/e/1426525200?autostart=1 Have never heard of this radio show until now but pretty cool show and gives us something to look forward to until open water.
Yes the camera man got into the action. We doubled up on twelve pound thirty inchers not long after this! One of my attached pictures is my 30. He only missed out on about a half hour of the fun to do the video, which was appreciated!


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

So that's how it's done! Great job and great video boys.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Great video :G


----------



## bluebaron (May 15, 2012)

I've gotta get me some ice fishing gear and try that out next year, awesome video!


----------



## superseal (Feb 26, 2010)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Again, thanks for the nice comments guys. It turned out pretty good. Did a radio show with Dan Armitage here: http://podbay.fm/show/560244777/e/1426525200?autostart=1 Have never heard of this radio show until now but pretty cool show and gives us something to look forward to until open water.
> Yes the camera man got into the action. We doubled up on twelve pound thirty inchers not long after this! One of my attached pictures is my 30. He only missed out on about a half hour of the fun to do the video, which was appreciated!


Nice video and some great tips too! You do a good job of talking to the camera.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

nicely done Johnny!!


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice video. I don't think I catch perch at that rate!


----------



## Afishhawk (Mar 19, 2014)

kisherfisher said:


> Agreed wholeheartedly, Thanks for taking the time , John, to post this. Like fish hawk stated, this video will help tremendously on technique, and confidence that you can find your own fish and not head out to the Pack.If I had seen this video at the beginning of the season, my catch rate would have been where it was at the end.My mistake ( for others to learn from ) was when I seen fish , I would stop and finesse the fish , trying to get bit . Like you have shown, keep your presentation moving, Duh . Thanks for the info all very well taken.And for all the guys who posted "I'm marking fish, but not catching" this video is your answer.!!


I agree with your observations. You can learn quite a lot just by watching some ones different SUCCESSFUL techniques.


----------



## jimdandy (Feb 26, 2010)

Great video,thanks for sharing... Already missing the ice


----------



## perchpack (Aug 13, 2014)

that is so cool. walleyes bigger than your freakin head! thanks so much for tutorial video as well. you should sell it. love seeing those big tails flippin back down the holes too. great job!


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Great video and presentation. This ice season I fished south of Green every time with noone near me, found a honey hole.The fish would come through in waves at a time,hit them,get them and then waite.What a great season.Goog luck next year and stay away from the pack.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome video and report


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Great video .... See you out there next winter


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Again thanks to all of you for the good comments. Not very often have I had zero negative comments!! I'm glad it has helped you guys out and I hope it helps everyone on the ice next chance we get to fish.
If you guys get a chance take a listen to that radio show I posted. It is pretty informative and I am listening every Saturday now!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

OK Johnny.....I've been holding back gut the shades look a little gay.........only bad comment I could think of.....lol good work "again" man...HT


----------

